
Release of Apache SINGA v0.2 (incubating) – distributed deep learning platform - forrestcs
http://singa.apache.org/downloads.html
======
limau
Is there a comparison between SINGA and Tensorflow?

~~~
forrestcs
1\. TF uses a more basic abstraction in the programming model, i.e.,
TF.Varaible, than SINGA which is based on the Layer abstraction. Hence their
data flow graphs have some differences. 2\. SINGA supports distributed
training better than the current version of TensorFlow, I think. Both
synchronous and asynchronous distributed training frameworks are supported in
SINGA. 3\. Performance (efficiency, memory cost and scalability) would be
compared in v0.3.

------
bbt
Can it run in a GPU cluster?

~~~
ijingo
It supports multiple GPUs in a single node in this version. Support for GPU
cluster is scheduled in the next version referring to
[http://singa.incubator.apache.org/develop/schedule.html](http://singa.incubator.apache.org/develop/schedule.html)

